# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Re-lectrified!

## Daniel Nestlerode

Well after 5 and a half years of residence in the UK, I have finally resurrected my little Marshall GR-15CD amp and plugged in my JBovier EMC-5 for a bit of fun.

I had to buy a 45amp step-down transformer so I can plug into the wall without blowing fuses, and I bought a rather large pile of 500 milliamp fuses just in case.

Just ran straight from the mando to the amp or a short cable.  I spent about an hour playing through tunes and riffs, tweaking the 2 preamp channels, treble, and contour settings to try different tones.

I had a lot of fun playing Ashokan Farewell in the style of Joe Satriani!   :Laughing: 

After a while I started playing the Star Spangled Banner and then followed with God Save the Queen/America the Beautiful (same tune different words).  At that point I realised it was time to call it a night.   :Wink: 

Next step is to dust off the Boss pedal board.

I might have to work some emando into the set list now, though I doubt that will go down well at an English folk club!

----------

David Rambo

----------


## lenf12

> I might have to work some emando into the set list now, though I doubt that will go down well at an English folk club!


A guy named Robert Zimmerman had that same problem in Newport, RI way back in the 60's. Some things never change.  :Smile: 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------

Daniel Nestlerode, 

David Rambo, 

EdHanrahan, 

Jerusalem Ridge, 

Jess L., 

Kandolin

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I am honoured and utterly unworthy of that comparison.  :Smile: 

Daniel

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

> I might have to work some emando into the set list now, though I doubt that will go down well at an English folk club!


Just give 'em a rollicking Matty Groves in your best Fairport Convention style. Hearts and minds, laddie. Hearts and minds. (Or was that Leige and Lief?) ;-)

----------


## lenf12

> I am honoured and utterly unworthy of that comparison.  Daniel


So you don't have a Nobel Prize in literature. I'll bet you play mandolin better 
than he does  :Laughing:  

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Thanks gents!   :Smile: 

Was up til midnight last night (this morning).  Busted out the pedal board and spent a couple of hours working through tunes, taking  'lead' breaks, and chording.  Finally found a very good clean sound with a touch of chorus.  The JBovier EMC-5 doesn't really sound like a mandolin, even with the chorus.  But it's sweet and brings those chord inversions we all know and love.

I'll be using it on the next CD to add a bit of molasses: dark and sweet.

I've got an 8 string Fender made in 2002 that needs some work. I'll be spanking that one next.  Single coil versus the JBovier's humbucker.  Maybe not tonight.  I need the rest.   :Wink: 

Best,
Daniel

----------


## mandroid

> I had to buy a 45amp step-down transformer so I can plug into the wall without blowing fuses, and I bought a rather large pile of 500 milliamp fuses just in case.


You got US/CDN  117v 60 htz gear running on 120v 50 htz  UK power?

----------


## sonic

> You got US/CDN  117v 60 htz gear running on 120v 50 htz  UK power?


I did wonder about that myself. After a recent experience of compatibility of UK spec vs US spec power supplies.

----------


## Tom Wright

After getting the voltage right, the frequency is not an issue. It's easier to filter 50 Hz than 60 Hz. The amp wants DC internally, so once the AC is filtered it doesn't matter. I have an NAD hi-fi amp that is UK power (Ebay oops), and use a step-up transformer. The only noticeable effect is that when the amp is turned on there is a transient note of 60 Hz hum, like 1/4 sec or less. 

I used a US amplifier on Japanese 120V 50 Hz power with no problem.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

To answer Mandroid, Yep.  It just needs a step down transformer from 240v UK to 120v US.  The transformer matches the amplifier at 45amps, so I can't really plug anything else in to it at the same time.  Luckily, the pedals all seem to be OK with 240v.

The step down transformer gives off a little hum, so I keep it about 5 feet from the amp.

I was just working out how I'm going to arrange and play a minor key study of Whiskey Before Breakfast.  I was thinking of using the JBovier to beef it up a bit.

Odd thing is, I am in love with the acoustic sound of this JBovier and my Fender FM-988.  I just wish I could get something approximating that tone through the amp!  I may be getting in touch with Pete Mallinson at Almuse in the new year.

Daniel

----------


## mandroid

> I used a US amplifier on Japanese 120V 50 Hz power with no problem.


 Given the power supply has a rectifier  in it,  to supply DC to the actual amplifier circuitry, that makes sense   ..

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

The JBovier keeping me up at nights.

D

----------


## Steve Ostrander

> The JBovier keeping me up at nights.


Yes, but does it keep the neighbors up as well?  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Nope.
We live in what in England is called a bungalow, a detached (not duplex or more) single story house.  
It doesn't even wake the kids.  I wear headphones.

Interestingly I have noticed that the speaker in the amp, despite its mere 10" diameter is not as good as the headphones for reproducing the e string.  Though the trade-off is that you really can hear the solidstate harshness a bit more clearly in the headphones.

D

----------


## Joey Anchors

Love all this Emando talk!
This is my five string mandolin with a DeArmond Rhythm Chief mounted to the top.

----------

Daniel Nestlerode, 

jesserules, 

lenf12, 

Verne Andru

----------


## JeffD

> I might have to work some emando into the set list now, though I doubt that will go down well at an English folk club!


In my adventure into the electric side I have had great difficulty with this very thing - where oh where is the electric mandolin at home? Or, more accurately, where can i feel at home with the electric?

Despite the best efforts of my brother the electric guitar guy, and my friend the awesome drummer, I am an awkward in the rock world, either emulating a guitar or improvising. I have and will continue to try.

My specialty is loud angry fiddle tunes. I have not met anyone who wants to hear loud angry fiddle tunes.

----------


## JeffD

> After a while I started playing the Star Spangled Banner and then followed with God Save the Queen/America the Beautiful....  At that point I realized it was time to call it a night!


I find myself gravitating to these kinds of tunes on my electric. Never on my acoustic. I think the reason is that the electric sound makes everything into a grand anthem, so these tunes just fit, even when fully fuzzed.

Whisky Before Breakfast or Munster Buttermilk, not so much.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Whisky Before Breakfast or Munster Buttermilk, not so much.


Try transposing Whiskey Before Breakfast into D minor and playing it really slow.   :Wink: 

I have an 'Americana' gig coming up. So I have been practicing with it a bit more.  I plan to do a few songs with it.  The sustain on slow fiddle tunes, like waltzes is so nice that it's hard to go back to the F5.

Daniel

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Travis Wilson

> Whisky Before Breakfast or Munster Buttermilk, not so much.


What I like to do with folk, traditional tunes is use a combination of subtle reverb and tremolo.  For instance, take a slower tempo song like Wayfaring Stranger.  Set the reverb to taste, and then try a trem pedal with the depth set low. You want a setting that results in minimal amplitude change in volume. While playing, vary your picking intensity or ride your volume knob to create dynamic variation and tension.  The trem provides additional movement and the reverb creates some space.  It’s a very nice combination when playing more expressively on a slower moving, simple song.  I have also found that when playing in this way, I must focus so much more on my R and L hand technique. Errors are exposed! Playing faster tunes with fuzz or overdrive (think “Shipping up to Boston”) covers a lot of errors.

----------


## Loubrava

[QUOTE=JeffD;1625538]In my adventure into the electric side I have had great difficulty with this very thing - where oh where is the electric mandolin at home? Or, more accurately, where can i feel at home with the electric?

Despite the best efforts of my brother the electric guitar guy, and my friend the awesome drummer, I am an awkward in the rock world, either emulating a guitar or improvising. I have and will continue to try.



I feel you there, that's why I dusted off my 30 year old harp mic and started getting my harmonica chops going again the guys I play with like to rock (so do I) I haven't tried the slide thing yet but been thinking about it. It takes some time at least for me to try and find the right voice for the mando in that setting most of time it seems less is more.
Lou

----------


## JeffD

I worked on and played emando at an open mic.

OK for you gear aficionados: 

I played my Fender FM 60 E 5, through my Fender Mustang I modeling amp dialed into a British 80s Marshall amp sound with some extra tube screamer type distortion. 

I played Elvis's "I Can't Help Falling In Love With You" slowish and expressively, about the same speed Elvis sang it. And I used a VOX wah for added expression.

And I had an acoustic guitar, amplified, backing me up. 

I had just enough time on stage to play through the tune a few times. Lots of fun. The meager audience seemed to enjoy it, but not as much as I enjoyed playing it.

I think these slow country and rock ballads might be something to pursue with the emando. Especially with that wah. That thing makes me cry.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Jim Nollman

I used to pick up my Godin electric specifically to play the subset of old time tunes that have tons of drive but little melody, things mostly in the Key of A: Kitchen  Girl, Grub Springs, Ducks on a Millpond, Sandy Boys. These tunes have always reminded me of Howling Wolf's brand of loud raucous blues,  the old time tunes he might  have added to his repertoire if only he knew about them. It seems easy to imagine Hubert Sumlin playing the melody of Abe's Retreat over and over again while Howling Wolf wails over the top of it.

----------


## foldedpath

> My specialty is loud angry fiddle tunes. I have not met anyone who wants to hear loud angry fiddle tunes.


Well, you could try forming a Fairport Convention tribute band.  :Grin: 

Start with Matty Groves from Liege and Lief, including the wild last bit with improv. Then move on to the Rocked-up versions of Lark In The Morning, Rakish Paddy, Fox Hunter's Jig and Toss the Feathers. You'll need a drummer.

----------


## JeffD

I have looked into that. Bands like Fairport Convention and Steeleye Span have inspired me. If I could make something like that coalesce around me, I would be all in.

----------


## sonic

> In my adventure into the electric side I have had great difficulty with this very thing - where oh where is the electric mandolin at home? Or, more accurately, where can i feel at home with the electric?
> 
> Despite the best efforts of my brother the electric guitar guy, and my friend the awesome drummer, I am an awkward in the rock world, either emulating a guitar or improvising. I have and will continue to try.
> 
> My specialty is loud angry fiddle tunes. I have not met anyone who wants to hear loud angry fiddle tunes.


I take it you don’t know any Dropkick Murphys or Flogging Molly fans. Definitely angry would suit electric Mandolin no problem

----------


## JeffD

The only Dropkick Murphys I know is Rose Tattoo. I learned the mandolin part. I hadn't thought of electric mandolin on it though. Hmmmmm.  :Smile:

----------


## sonic

I think you could tackle any of the angry Irish (ish) bands. Pouges is another that comes to mind. Irish Rover maybe don’t forget to add a bit of pogoing whilst playing

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I took the JBovier in for a proper set up by Jamie Swanell in Cambridge.  Nut slots, bridge adjustment, intonation.  He did a brilliant job.  He turned a slightly frustrating little beastie into a proper instrument.

I used it in a recording session on Sunday (28 Jan).  Ran it into the desk through a Boss tremolo unit.  Lovely big 5 string chords Dm, Bb, C, and F.

Another reason to record e-mando: ya get the comfy chair in the control room rather than the drum throne in the studio.

Might need to resurrect the emando blog.   :Wink: 

Daniel

----------

David Lewis

----------


## doorall

_<spam - account removed>_

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Ahh,  I see we have been infiltrated by a spammer.   No matter, it gives me the opportunity to update things.

I have continued the recording process and have been leaning ever more frequently on my EMC-5.  We have run it through the desk, as above, and more recently have run it through a 70s Fender Champ.  

I have never been fond of the stock pick-ups in this instrument, they have always been too smooth  Like a Les Paul that never quite overdrives the amp. But recently I have tried some different amps/amplifying electronics.  The Fender Champ is nice.  I have made use of a stomp box I bought a while ago but have failed to use well, an origin effects SlideRig.  Finally I have got myself a Vox AC-30 headphone amp.

I need to stop using the Boss pedal board.  The power unit is too weak.  I lose top end when more than one box is plugged into it.  Makes it all a bit eh.

The SlideRig is brilliant.  Think of Lowell George's sound and you've got it.  It's a pair of preamp/compression units that work as a pair.

The Vox headphone amp is a revelation!  I love the tone I am getting.  (yeah OK the effects it carries are rubbish, but who cares!)  I spend hours into the night with my 5 string in my lap and my ear buds in.  This little thing gives a bit more bite than the Fender.  I'm hearing a bit of Keith Richards's McCawber Tele.

I've recorded 5 songs for a new CD and this EMC-5 is on 4 of them.  Mixing and mastering may be a bit difficult unless I get some of it on that 5th one!

So how do I square this new obsession with the fact that I am booked as a folkie?  All I am saying right now is G5, and I'll keep you posted.

Daniel

----------

OneChordTrick

----------


## Phil Goodson

> ...
> 
> After a while I started playing the Star Spangled Banner and then followed with God Save the Queen/*America the Beautiful* (same tune different words)....


Are you confusing "My Country Tis of Thee"("America") with "America the Beautiful"?
 :Confused:

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Are you confusing "My Country Tis of Thee"("America") with "America the Beautiful"?


Yes, I was!

----------


## Ray(T)

To kill three birds with one stone; (first back to your original post), I took my '72 Champ to get it looked over and serviced a year or so ago as I hadn't used it in years and the tech threw his hannds up in horror when he discovered it was a US version designed to run on 115 volts. He then discovered that somebody had changed the transformer - before I bought it back in the 70s. I suspect that the modification has done something else as I can't believe that the sound I get is only 5 Watts. 

I originally got the thing out again when I bought an electric guitar. Crank that up half way and it didn't distort it just sounded as though the speaker cone was ripped. I've since replaced the speaker with one from Watford Valves and it's now fine - just loud!

Second, I've just put all my pedals onto one new board and these are being driven by a Voodo Labs power supply and they're fine.

Finally, as I've said elsewhere, I've just bought an Almuse pickup for my Mandostrat - the original just didn't cut it with the Champ. I found a spare half hour to fit it last week and it already sounds better than the original although I havn't tried it straight into the Champ as yet or even had chance to adjust the pole pieces - I think a new set of strings are called for first!

----------

Daniel Nestlerode

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Howdy all,

I have been concentrating lately on both the JBovier and my new to me Arrow (Paul Lestock) G5.

The Arrow has a longer scale length than the JBovier, which makes playing up around the 12th fret a lot more comfortable.  I gave it studio time a few weeks ago by putting a solo on an original song I was recording at Saltwell Studio.

I haven't gigged with the Arrow yet, but I am in rehearsals with a new guitar player here in northern France (I moved in August) and making more use of it. 

Next studio session is 17 November, back in the UK.  I'm planning on recording a waltz I'm still in the middle of writing.  The Arrow will feature on it.

Also, just for kicks, been teaching myself Apache from recordings by Hank Marvin and the Shadows.  :Smile: 

Daniel

----------


## John Kelly

Daniel, you have just named the group who were the biggest inspiration of my young teens.  As soon as a new Shadows single came out, we would buy the 45 record, head for the nearest record player and start to learn the tune on our acoustic guitars (no electrics then, and in fact I believe it was Cliff Richard who bought the red Strat Hank played and brought it in from the states for him).  I had all the Shadows numbers off and still perform them on rare occasions as a change from my usual Scottish repertoire, though I play them all on my Strat now.  

Never really thought about playing them on mandolin before, so you have given me food for thought.  Back in the early 60s sheet music was not available in the way it is today (no internet to browse or apps to slow down tunes, etc) and any music we managed to get was always written for piano, so learning the tunes was a labour of love.  My other great guitar hero at the time was Bert Weedon, who wrote the tutor book "Play in a Day - Guide to Modern Guitar playing"

Thanks for re-awakening this phase of my life!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Hi John,

Happy to be of service!   :Smile: 

You may or may not know that Bert Weedon recorded Apache before Hank and the Shadows did! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSh9ET2xKOE

To be fair, I'm doing Apache on what is essentially a mandola (CGDA).  I don't get to the e string on my 5 string emando when I play it.   This is because it's hard to get enough punch in the tone without using the octave that includes the C string.  And even then there's still one note Hank hits (an open A on the guitar) that I just don't have.

Have fun!
Daniel

----------


## Ray(T)

> Daniel, you have just named the group who were the biggest inspiration of my young teens.  As soon as a new Shadows single came out, we would buy the 45 record, head for the nearest record player and start to learn the tune on our acoustic guitars (no electrics then, and in fact I believe it was Cliff Richard who bought the red Strat Hank played and brought it in from the states for him).  I had all the Shadows numbers off and still perform them on rare occasions as a change from my usual Scottish repertoire, though I play them all on my Strat now.  
> 
> Never really thought about playing them on mandolin before, so you have given me food for thought.  Back in the early 60s sheet music was not available in the way it is today (no internet to browse or apps to slow down tunes, etc) and any music we managed to get was always written for piano, so learning the tunes was a labour of love.  My other great guitar hero at the time was Bert Weedon, who wrote the tutor book "Play in a Day - Guide to Modern Guitar playing"
> 
> Thanks for re-awakening this phase of my life!


Sounds fascinating but can you do "the walk"?

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I left my UK to EU electrical adapter at home last night.  So I could not run my usual little Marshal G15R CD in our practice studio.  Guitar player to the rescue!  A Marshall Valvestate 8210.  I think a Roland Might have sounded better, but it was nice to have.

Daniel

----------


## Jennings

Out of curiosity, what strings are you using for amped up mandolin? Ive got an 8 string F type with a Charlie Christian pickup, and Im working on a Tele-shape mandocaster 8 string refurb...curious to know what would work best with the pickups.

----------


## OneChordTrick

I use Newtone steels on mine. But they’re UK based which, depending on where you’re located, may make shipping expensive

----------


## Jennings

Im in the U.K. too, so Ill check them out! Cheers for the tip!

----------


## OneChordTrick

Happy to help

----------


## mandroid

> Well after 5 and a half years of residence in the UK, I have finally resurrected my little Marshall GR-15CD amp and plugged in my JBovier EMC-5 for a bit of fun.
> 
> I had to buy a 45amp step-down transformer so I can plug into the wall without blowing fuses, and I bought a rather large pile of 500 milliamp fuses just in case.
> 
> Just ran straight from the mando to the amp or a short cable.  I spent about an hour playing through tunes and riffs, tweaking the 2 preamp channels, treble, and contour settings to try different tones.
> 
> I had a lot of fun playing Ashokan Farewell in the style of Joe Satriani!  
> 
> After a while I started playing the Star Spangled Banner and then followed with God Save the Queen/America the Beautiful (same tune different words).  At that point I realised it was time to call it a night.  
> ...


As I Recall  UK wall plugs have a Fuse in them, which makes sense for 220v..  Mains..

Electric Tea  kettles come to a boil quicker than the 110v ones in the states.. as a result. 




..

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Out of curiosity, what strings are you using for amped up mandolin? I’ve got an 8 string F type with a Charlie Christian pickup, and I’m working on a Tele-shape mandocaster 8 string refurb...curious to know what would work best with the pickups.


Good Morning Jennings,

For the Arrow and the JBovier I buy single strings 5 or 10 at a time form Strings Direct.  (Or I did until I moved the France.  Not sure I can still use them!) Gauges 56, 42, 24w, 16, 10 for both.  Though the JBovier has a slightly shorted scale length and could use maybe a 52 at the bottom end.  I would prefer D'Addarios, but Strings Direct send Ernie Balls, which work fine.

best,
Daniel

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> As I Recall  UK wall plugs have a Fuse in them, which makes sense for 220v..  Mains..
> 
> Electric Tea  kettles come to a boil quicker than the 110v ones in the states.. as a result. 
> 
> ..


Hi mandroid,

Both the UK and the EU go with 240v alternating current.  So all I need to change things is the proper adapter.  Some UK plugs have fuses in them, but not all.  I do have a 45w transformer, bought in the UK,  to allow my amp, which was designed for the US market, to function in this electrical environment.  And it works great.

These are the types of problems you run into when living permanently in 3 different countries!  I really hope we're settled for good.  It will give me a chance to learn French properly.

best,
Daniel

----------


## mandroid

Parisian French as I recall (reportedly)has more status than rural french, 
as the Parisiennes will  demonstrate..  :Whistling: 

then, there's  PQ French and southern Belgium

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walloons 
Lovely countryside   , passed through on a bicycle tour in 1991..





...

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Parisian French as I recall (reportedly)has more status than rural french, 
> as the Parisiennes will  demonstrate.. 
> 
> then, there's  PQ French and southern Belgium
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walloons 
> Lovely countryside   , passed through on a bicycle tour in 1991..
> 
> ...


Then there's Ch'ti...  hain, biloute!   :Smile: 

Daniel

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I'm back from spending three hours practicing/rehearsing in Laon.

I have to plug in when I go there.  The other bands are all electric.  No way in hell not to hear them just down the hall.  The doors are an afterthought in this place.

As an experiment, I took only instruments with passive electromagnetic pickups: My Squier Tele, the JBovier, and the Arrow in the photo above. But I also took my Orchid Electronics Preamp.

I started on the Tele and really enjoyed playing guitar for a while.  Big fat tones on the neck pickup (it's a stacked humbucker).  I 'm using 10s right now.  Might bump that up to 11s, I hardly bend anything anymore.  (I gotta remember to put the bridge pick up back in it.)

I ran the Arrow into my little Marshall, and then ran that into the PA via the line out.  OK.  Nice big sound.  All the adjustments I can dial on the Marshall.  Not bad.

Then I ran the Arrow through the Orchid into the PA directly.  ooo...  Much rounder tones. The a and e strings sounded fatter. Kind of like a JC 120 without the chorus. Dialed in a little reverb.  Very nice.  I think this'll be my rig unless the room lacks a PA.

I'm still developing the muscle memory for the chords.  But I made progress tonight. I got through several songs without reaching wrong position.

Also trying out rhythmic and right hand techniques.  This ain't a mandola, and it ain't a mandolin.  So I can't simply use the same RH techniques.  Comping rather than chopping.  Being OK with muted chords.

Fiddle tunes sound way different.  I'm trying to get a Chet Atkins feel rather than a Sam Bush feel.  So playing a tiny bit behind the beat, using a bit of rubato, etc.  It's getting there...

 :Smile: 
Daniel

----------

